

Entreposeurs - Sincerity is the key. If you can fake that, you’ve got it made. - mad44
http://pl.atyp.us/wordpress/?p=3219

======
PetoVera_Matt
getting a job = being a non-poser entrepreneur? I think your last point is a
bit off.

~~~
CPlatypus
The point is not that working for someone else is an entrepreneurial activity,
but that experience is a prerequisite to successful entrepreneurship. School
doesn't confer that experience, except to the extent that students often have
a lot of spare time and access to resources. Self-motivated students who take
advantage of that can do that well, but not everyone is a Gates or Zuckerberg
who can afford to ignore the curriculum in favor of their spare-time projects.
For most, working for someone else - which includes free-lancing or working
for friends' startups - is _by far_ the best way to learn what's truly in
demand, what's truly new, what's truly possible.

